# TV Trivia



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

We have General and Horror movie trivia, so why not Tv? 

John Wayne was the first choice for this tv series but turned it down and
suggested the actor that got the part. Name the series and the actor that got the part.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

was it Loren green in bonanza ???


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

My sources point to James Arness in Gunsmoke


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Your sources are correct Chicken. Your turn


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

This show often ended with scenes from next weeks episode. They seldom were actually in it.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Lost in Space?


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

To hard, need more clues to be fun.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

nope.
HINT 1: Julia Louis-Dreyfus, Amy Poehler, and Jane Lynch all guest starred in a single episode


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Frazier?


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

nope.
HINT 2: Ron Howard does not appear in all but one episode

...and that's a really good hint if you think about it for a minute


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Arrested Development?


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Yes. best show ever... then Fox cancelled it


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Was there words to the Bewitched theme?


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

unless "duuun dun, dun dun, da da da da dadun, dun dun, dun dun, da da da da dadun, dudala dudala da da da dadala...deedle deddle dee!" counts, I'm saying no.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Wrong. It did have words to it but were never used until in the movie Bewitched.

Which actress won the most Emmys?


----------

